

Ask HN: Did an UML diagram ever changed the world? - trbecker

I have my perks against what's considered "good software engineering" (UML diagrams, etc.) I would like to see supporting and/or denying evidence on the topic: was any of these tools used to build a prototype or application that made it big?
======
jasonparallel
Agile software development principles state that the needs of your project
should drive the artifacts developed. Need to explain something complicated to
a group of people who will implement it; then create the minimal set of
diagrams to help convey the idea. Then talk to them and see what questions
they have. If as an architect you want to create a class diagram because you
are worried that the developer will not select the ideal class names or create
your nifty inheritance hierarchy; then you are most likely wasting your time.

I believe that a majority of UML diagrams are create after the fact, just so
engineers can try to convince people that they know what they are doing.

------
Tycho
I was using pyparsing for the first time yesterday, and I printed off the UML
class diagram as it was the most effective 'cheat sheet' available.

~~~
ptmcg
I'm glad to see that somebody finds these to be useful.

